# Sticklebacks?



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to read about Sticklebacks in Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine, but never saw them, commercially. I have no idea what or how to categorize them, here. Has anyone ever kept them?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i kept them as a child,we used to catch them from the local pond,
they would eat anything the gold fish did not(yeah i know how bad in with g/fish)
but i was very young……trouble was said gold fish wanted to eat the 
stickle back and it got lodged in the goldfishes mouth,rescue was successful,
they went to live in the out door pond,where they could be better observed
with breeding :-D which they did very well,to the point of taken
back to original pond as they were taking over the garden pond.
lots of waffle no help sorry.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Jonah's Aquarium sells Brook Sticklebacks (Culaea inconstans). If you want the same order, but a different family there are the amoured sticklebacks like Indostomus paradoxus and I. crocodilus that I've seen for sale online at times.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I juat emailed Zimmermans as they may have them as well. Brian's email is [email protected]


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

I was always intrigued by their breeding but never understood why they were never sold in tropical fish shops.


----------

